# 1971 GTO Hood Problem



## PontiacPoacher (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello All!
I'm new to the forum and I have my first question. The hood on my '71 goat doesn't want to close. The hinge on the passenger side is sitting very high like the spring is weak. Is it possible that I need to replace the hinge? When I bought the car the hood was closed. Any advice would be great!! Thank you!!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

lube lube lube it

lube em both

left to right wiggle before pulling down

or you will kink your hood...............

71 72 gto only on the hinge

hard to find nice hinges


----------



## PontiacPoacher (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply. The hinges are all lubed up. I can get it down and it latches but it doesn't want to fully close in the locked position. Maybe the alignment is off?? Like I mentioned before, when I have it down and latched the p/s hinge is still sitting pretty high and when I push on it, it pops back up. Seems like the spring on the hinge isn't doing its job. The hood is latching but not locking down.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You can loosen the bolts that secure the hinge to the fender some, those holes are slotted and provide some adjustment that allow you to raise, lower, and tilt the hinge a little bit. From what you're describing though there may not be enough adjustment to correct it. Ames Performance and others have replacement/reproduction hinges and springs - for some years, not sure if they have '71.

Bear


----------



## PSM1961 (Sep 18, 2018)

Fuel after sitting 30 years


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yep,just my 2 cents, I used to restore older Chevy trucks and the hinges are very well known for the springs to get weak and not pull the back corners of the hoods down at the cowl, not sure if one can order just the spring or if the complete hinge is still available, it’s a bummer for sure and looks horrible, good luck on resolving.


----------

